# House of P.O.E.T. - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (26/5/18)

*HOUSE OF P.O.E.T. – POSTCARD COLLECTION: MEXICAN COFFEE*

Here’s a link to P.O.E.T's website, but I didn't buy directly from them.
http://poetelectronicnectar.com

Firstly, let me explain the brand name. P.O.E.T. is an acronym for Pursuit of Excellent Taste (https://ecigarettereviewed.com/poet-e-liquid-review).

The packaging of the Postcard Collection is delightful. 

*This is the front of the box.*



*This is the back of the box!*



*And here's the bottle.*



Now here's something as creative as the brand name. P.O.E.T. doesn’t call their juice e-liquid, but rather “electronic nectar”. I will now tell you about this “electronic nectar”.

International juice - USA/Mexico
Purchased from: Bling SA https://blingsa.co.za/
Price: $19,99 / 60ml
_N.B. Bling’s prices are quoted in US dollars and converted to Rands, at PayPal's exchange rate, at the time of purchase. As far as I know, payment must be made through PayPal only._

Shipping Cost: None, since this was a promo of free shipping.

Delivery Time: Bling's website stated that juice has a lead-time of 15 - 60 days, so I was pleasantly surprised to receive it only one month after ordering. Other products are delivered quite quickly. The parcel is sent to Bling SA in Secunda, from where it is delivered to the recipient via The Courier Guy.

Flavour Description: 
“An exotic blend of Mexican liqueur, Mexican chocolate, creams, and coffee. This is not your ordinary coffee vape. If you love a rich and decadent vape, this will be right up your alley !”

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W

My comment:
How exciting to be trying something that “is not your ordinary coffee vape” - and ordinary it is not. On the inhale I experienced a dark roast coffee, somewhat strong. Then, after letting it rest on my tongue for a second or two, a strange, unpleasant flavour came through. I can’t describe what it is, just unpleasant. This was offset by a surprising sweetness on the exhale, which I enjoyed. Did I taste Mexican liqueur and Mexican chocolate? Since I don’t know what either tastes like, I can’t tell. However, I suspect that the unpleasant flavour is the liqueur. This would be a good coffee if it were not for that unpleasant taste on the tongue.

Would I buy this “electronic nectar” again: No, but I’m glad to have tried it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

Excellent review @Hooked 
I enjoyed reading that
Also appreciate how you write and that you tell it like you experience it. Both the good and the bad.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

